# How RUDE Can 1 Person Be?



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

O M G !! I have never seen him so nasty before. If people stay over there after this being said, well....I dunno. That is horrible. On ocassion I will lurk there now but I no longer post. I hope those "innocent" ones find their way here and SOON.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is terrible! I used to post there also, but not anymore, I don't even lurk over there anymore...the whole site is just so fake. Definantely not run for the love of maltese, and respect over there is like zero!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I just can't believe anyone stays in that site. I won't even look there. This poor person is just trying to get information and little did she know, she went to the wrong place.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Aug 31 2004, 12:43 AM
> *If they feel that the original question was not worthy of being posted---then DON'T POST IT!  How dare they make someone feel so low.  Who does he think he is?  And what really gets me is everyone thinks it is so funny/witty of him to humiliate someone.  WHAT A JERK!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8028*


[/QUOTE]

I TOTALLY agree with that.. I mean, they make this big huge deal over there about having moderators to keep out the off topic posts and repeat posts and blah blah blah, but you know they let these posts through just so they can slam the person and feel superior and high and mighty. I also can't believe how rude some of the posters are there and how they just drip compliments to Jay.. it's like they suck up so they won't be banned. I've pretty much stopped lurking over there even, they never actually give advice, they just make people feel bad or stupid for not already knowing.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

jay is soo darn stupid!! ugh







he really pisses me off. i really hope someone gives his website a virus or something. i totally want him shut down!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I agree on what Mystify said about how some people seem to be sucking up to Joe, probably just so they don't get banned. That seems so very true, I totally agree on that....pretty sad...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

His response was very uncalled for. They remind me of the clicks we used to have in junior high. You know the ones were they made crap out of everyone that was not in the click. Oh, and then the people in the clicks basically kiss the "leaders" a$$. Uh! They need to get over themselves.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I read that post last night and totally agreed with you all. There has also been some brand names being let through,and one new poster got her email adress let through!  I could not believe it. Also breeders names, or all but the breeders whole names have been let through also. I just don't GET how they can be so h*** bent on moderation and following the rules, and then let crap like that happen to someone. So rude!!! So uncalled for! I can't stand the people over there that think they are so much better than everyone else...like their poo don't stink or something!!! ugh!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

This is a reply that was posted since I read it last night!!!
Talk about RUDE and INSENSITIVE!!!!

It is broken into parts...what the original poster said...and "Chip's" response! What a jerk!!! If you can't say something nice...keep your mouth shut!!!

faithzimmerman wrote: 
I have a 11 mo old f, my sis has a 1 yr old male 

They both should have been fixed a long time ago. 

faithzimmerman wrote: 
we never even considered monetary gain  

You would be lucky to break even. Most breeders don't make a dime. 

faithzimmerman wrote: 
we tried diapers and eyes and separation at night but he got her. 
A male dog will break into a locked house to get to a female in heat. What were you thinking! 
faithzimmerman wrote: 

she was given 3 different types of antibiotics by breeder and just puppies. 

All pups are given antibiotics as a precaution. Was your baby actually sick when checked by a vet? 
Don't worry about the papers. Try to find loving homes for the babies. Recognize your errant ways and instead of trying to get $1500 kindly ask for a "donation" so you and your sister can get your Maltese spayed and neutered.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I read that reply! Talk about uncalled for.

I agree with you on them saying one thing but then letting some people do what they said your not supposed to.







Did that make sense? Oh well hopefully you get what I mean.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

He isnt a nice guy and i told him off when i went on that site and he ousted me
i wouldnt give his site the time of day...This site has all the information i need including pleasant people


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

I, too, was horrified when I read his response this morning. I never even inferred from the original post that the poster was looking to make a profit. She wanted some answers. That was all.

I have found Jay's responses lately to be much nastier than they used to be. Could it be that he feels the livelihood of his site is being threatened by the increasing popularity of this site? I used to have much respect for Bev's posts, but decided that was no longer the case when I directed a question to her and received no response. 

I have been going back there to lurk and trace "Missy's" success, but have found another forum (a rescue organization) where Missy'smom posts as well, so I'm going to follow her posts there.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Bugs me when i people make fun at other peoples english skills i guess mostly becuase i know i proubly have the worst writting on this whole site (if you ever dont understand when i am saying let me know so i can clear it up please, just be nice lol







) so if that poster is anything like me its not that they just have bad english skills its just something about writting online that makes you write sloppy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Uhggh! See, now this is why I was a silent viewer over here!! Because of people like that on MO! I've stopped going over there because I would feel stupid and embarrassed for the people who would post there....I mean geez! I WISH those people would find this place, at least you don't have to kiss butt and watch your GRAMMER!!!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I definitley was not silent LOL

I had argued with Bev and Jay a few times before I even noticed they were the "head honchos" and after that, I still didn't back down.

I remember when Bev tried to tell me to "watch my language" because I said "friggn'" LOL Bev are you my mom now?

And I remember how NASTY she got when I started arguing with her and Jay and all their clones about jumping all over a woman who called her maltese a Teacup! I mean the post wasn't even about her size, it was about something totally different! Anyone there with a Maltese that is ACTUALLY WITHING BREED STANDARD of 4-7 pounds can just give up. They will tell you your breeder was ignorant and stupid and out for monetary gain and that you are ignorant and stupid and fell for the trap. THey will call your precious baby whom you LOVE a RUNT and SICKLY not caring if it hurts your feelings. But if you have a plus sized maltese, they will give you all the love in the world LOL

Such hypocrites!

There is nothing wrong with giving advice, but there is always a time and place and a tactful way to do so.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Sep 2 2004, 01:05 AM
> *her and Jay and all their clones <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8122*


[/QUOTE]

Man, I think that hits the nail on the head, most of those folks over there deserve each other <_<


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh yea nichole, I remember that! (its all comming back to me now) 

i had jumped on that topic too. Its like okay, there is no such thing as a 'teacup maltese, yorkie, poodle' or whatever, but gosh the lady was talking about something totally different! stay ON TOPIC lol!

And just because your breeder calls the dog a teacup really doesn't define a BAD breeder, what if they do everything else right but just describes the dog as a teacup because the parents were extra small? Whatever, I just felt it was so wrong to tell these people with tiny malts (which were still within the standard) that their dogs are sickly runts and their breeder's were malicious.

My aunt just bought a "teacup poodle" from a lady in The Colony, texas. The breeder was a great one, she had all the puppies underfoot, she had been breeding for about 20 years, the pups were beautiful and healthy, the parents were healthy happy and well behaved. the pup came with a 3 year health garuntee and a puppy gift basket hand crafted by the breeder. I mean this woman's house was all about her dogs, she had everything specialy designed for them! LOL and her house was clean but not that strange kind of clean when you know it doesn't usually look that way...

point to the story is YES we know teacup is usually a code word for a breeder trying to get extra bucks, but it is such an old word and people use it without knowing what some bad breeders do with that word. And don't hate on someone with a 3.5 pound dog but embrace someone with an 11 pound dog! They are both not within breed standard, so if you are going to hate, hate on BOTH!

me personally, I love them big or small, timid or fiesty, white or lemony, and I know you love your babies too!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

:excl: Well, I will probably be banned now, because I questioned them through the tech/help desk. But I had replied to two threads...one was on the cost of pups...and the guy was looking for one in the 600.00 range. Just told him it was possible, and that I got mine for 400.00. Didn't say much of anything else except that it took me some time and research, but it could be done. And the other one was about growling. Which I took seriously because Brinkley is a growler. Most of the replies said theirs also growled, but never bit. Well, mine has bitten. So I was posting my experience and questions about how I was handling it...whether it was correctly or not...so as not to encourage the behavior. 

NEITHER OF THEM WERE POSTED!!! No rules were broken. I never dogged anyone...just simple opinion posts! Another one the other day happened like that, but I can't remember which one.

Anyway, so I messaged the tech/help desk and asked why they did not make it past moderators...if no rules were broken, why was my opinion not worthy of posting? I was polite, although I didn't want to be.









I think it is a particular moderator that does not care for me or something. Because this only happens everyonce in a while...and now that I am aware of the rules, I don't break them. 

SOMEONE HAS TO STAY OVER THERE AND BE NICE TO THE POOR PEOPLE!







Everyone is so judgemental and snooty. I can't stand for someone to be jumped on for a simple question...or for people to insinuate that you can only get a good dog if you pay over 1000.00. That is ridiculous. I just like to stay over there to stand up for the little people/peons like me. Poor people don't know what they are getting themselves into most of the time. Everyonce in a while a thread grabs MY personal attention...as the growling did. So, I am going to post my question/experience about the growling over here...with you nice people!  
Should have done that to begin with!!!!!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

hee hee I go over there too and save the nice people!!!!!

Shhhhhhhhh dont tell anyone.....


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Dude! If someone treats people that way, how do they treat their dogs? Someone over their thinks their God or something. How funny! Picking on people and being so controlling on a FRIGGIN Maltese site! They need to take that stick out where the sun dont shine and learn to play fetch with their dogs with it or SOMETHING! Lamers!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL!!!!! Yay! You tell 'em girl!

I was over there last night and they were getting on this poor guys case because he and his sister bred their malts together. THe guy was explaining that he did all this research and that he plans to find the malts a perfect home and not charge outrageous amounts. AND he made the mistake of telling them that his pups came from a puppy mill (unknowingly Im sure) BOY did they let him have it! THey told him his malts were NOT genetically sound and that he was going to make bad puppies and went off on him!

I tried to post some encouragement, but It did not make the cut....


Also they mentioned Frontline in a BUNCH of posts, but I made a post just mentioning Diva Pups and it didn't get posted

Going over there for just 10 minutes made me realize how lucky I am to have found this place.

I posted 4 times only 1 made it through and it was a stupid post about malts rolling in dog poo....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't get into the MO forum today...some server error or something. It has been like that all day...I was going to check if another one of mine went through...I was doing a test post...LOL. But now I can't get on it. Either they completely kicked me out of even reading over there, or their server is down....It is out of Florida isn't it? Maybe the storm got it? But the main page comes up, just the forum wont.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 5 2004, 12:40 PM
> *I can't get into the MO forum today...some server error or something. It has been like that all day...I was going to check if another one of mine went through...I was doing a test post...LOL. But now I can't get on it. Either they completely kicked me out of even reading over there, or their server is down....It is out of Florida isn't it? Maybe the storm got it? But the main page comes up, just the forum wont.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8365*


[/QUOTE]

Tlunn,
Sorry to say, but I think you have been permanently kicked off. I have this same server problem after emailing Jay...I have never been able to get on since. He took my server number somehow and now I can never get in. Let me know if you are able to, because I still can't and it has been 2 months...

~Elegant


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

If the page comes up that the server is busy you have been banned. I stopped ages ago from trying to post over there. The only time I have been over there is to read about the Hollybelle stuff. Other than that I stay here. Much more enjoyable site. Don't have to worry about people "yelling" at me and making me feel stupid.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Yup, you have been banned sweety,









The 2nd time I was banned, that is what the forum page said, and it still says that today. Its the message you get when you have been banned for no reason.

They are so immature over there

But its good that you were banned, you can spend more time with us! WE LOVE YOU HERE! LOL!

Also, elegant had a great point about boycotting the site anyway, so join in!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

This is what is says....



> Fatal error. ODBC SQL Server Driver. Cannot insert the value. Operation terminated.
> [/B]



Well, if Nichole could in today, then it is probably official that I got the old kick in the butt!!!!

































































WooHoo!!!! Good! My husband will be proud that I have one less forum to read!







LOL
Although now I am always searching grooming sights. LOL
I love my computer!








And I love you all!









I think I WILL ban the MO site...with Elegant...LOL...as if I have a choice now!!!


----------

